# Grizzly breaking through wood carve



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Here is a carve I did on Bobs E4 cnc.

I wasn't too happy how the cnc did the carving, there was a LOT of sanding and clean up involved.

I plan on doing a lot of carving on my new rigid aluminum cnc.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The end result came out really good, Karen - good job!

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow!!!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

looks great. How deep did you go in the z cut? What tool for finish cut?


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

2.5" thick Oak, 1/4" ballnose roughing, tapered ball nose finish.

Can't remember how long the run was.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW, this is one of my favorite carvings i've seen, very interesting. great paint job as well. thanks for sharing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's one of the best things I've seen from a CNC! Great work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you sure there was a lot of cleanup? You did a fantastic job cleaning it up.

Very nice finish/paint job, it's a winner in my book.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats Scary good.... Another A+ for Karen......
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> That's Scary good....


that was my reaction...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

kcortese12

The detail and the creation is just absolutely beautiful and exquisite. The lines the finished product tells a great deal about the artist. 
You mentioned using a Ridgid C N C Router. I have and do use many Ridgid tools. What size table do you use. I am very interested in looking at this machine. 

Thank You or sharing such outstanding creativity.

Tagwatts1


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> kcortese12
> 
> The detail and the creation is just absolutely beautiful and exquisite. The lines the finished product tells a great deal about the artist.
> You mentioned using a Ridgid C N C Router. I have and do use many Ridgid tools. What size table do you use. I am very interested in looking at this machine.
> ...


Me too, I can't find anything on them. I had a Ridgid trim router one time,I really liked, it was a corded one.
HErb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very interesting Karen. Made me wonder about cabinet door panels done like that...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A beautiful finish job, that adds a lot of pizzaz to the carve. Only you know the problems you had with the carve. To the rest of us it just looks wonderful.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

WOW. What a great piece of work well done


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> WOW. What a great piece of work well done


ain't that something???
every time ya look at it, it looks better than the last time ya looked at it...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like Stick in the morning!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Looks like Stick in the morning!!


that's 1st time I've been acussed of looking good...
let alone in the morning..
*EVER!!!!*


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

That would terrify little kids.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

When I mentioned "Rigid" I was referring to the stability of the gantry.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Glad all of you liked this carve. My husband wanted me to paint blood on the teeth and claws.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I like the blood idea.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Then we could send it to stick. Could even be his new avatar.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cncest said:


> I like the blood idea.


me too...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kcortese12 said:


> Glad all of you liked this carve. My husband wanted me to paint blood on the teeth and claws.


Its a guy thing.........
HErb


----------



## garymkrieg (May 26, 2018)

Karen, is this your own creation or can the design be purchased somewhere?


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I purchased the model on Etsy. There are a lot on there.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Comes a little close to home. A few days ago this little guy was about 10 feet outside the window of my trailer I am living in while building my new house. The shed on the left houses my CNC. And a freezer full of food.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Same here...They come right up onto my deck.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cncest said:


> Same here...
> They come right up onto my deck.


or hang out right at the door...

.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I love bears! Hated bear season.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kcortese12 said:


> I love bears! Hated bear season.


I hate bears but love wood carvings of bears . Back in the 80’s my friend was camping in Banff national park, when a grizzly bear killed a couple two tents over from him . 
He still has nightmares from their screams :surprise:

Their one animal that I just don’t trust


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

What a tragedy, those poor people.

Yes, bears are dangerous. 

When you invade a bear's territory, it can happen. 

I live in Pennsylvania.

Campgrounds here have regular nightly visits with Black bears digging through the garbage dumpsters.

I highly respect wildlife and admire from a distance.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

They come right to my door.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

And I thought that I had problems with wildlife... raccoons, skunks and rarely a coyote. Thank goodness there's no bears here in suburbia.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Another bear from a few weeks ago.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

We lived in the Allegheny National Forest. I told any guests staying with us never go outside in the middle of the night if you here noises. You never know what is roaming around. Could be a bear, cougar or Bigfoot. We had a lot of different animals around there. The deer grazed in the horse field, turkeys came every day with chicks and dug through the manure pile and dusted themselves, owls at night, snakes all around the barn. (I never had a mouse problem). The list goes on and on. I loved the wild life.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

me too on the wild life --- but it was a different type. And it was way used to.


----------

